# question about MistKing ZipDrip



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I just set up my misting system, and naturally it didn't occur to me until afterwards to look at the diagram online. I did it differently, and I realize I'm probably going to have to go back and fix it, but now I'm curious why the way I did it is wrong.

The way in the diagram:
reservoir --> ZipDrip --> pump --> nozzles --> ZipDrip

The way I did it:
reservoir --> pump --> ZipDrip --> nozzles/reservoir (split)

The ZipDrip flow arrow is pointing toward the reservoir, not toward the pump or the nozzles.

The right way requires enough tubing to run back to the ZipDrip from the last nozzle (which, in a chain of tanks, could be a ways). The way I did it only, at worst, requires a second short tube to go into the reservoir, which is right next to the pump anyway.

So what's the harm in doing it the way I did it? Is it harder for the pump to prime itself each time? Is there somehow more pressure hitting the closed ZipDrip than there would be otherwise? I would think by the time the nozzles get going, the pressure is the same throughout.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm. No warnings so far. Maybe I'll just keep it as it is.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The idea is to not have the water flow back through the system. I was a bit surprised when I looked at the diagram as well (though I have not yet implemented mine).

The whole idea is to cut off the "need" for the system to drain back to the reservoir. 

If you're not getting drips and you're noting no other issues - not sure I'd worry about it. But to be absolutely sure there are no issues - you might want to drop Marty a note.

s


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

The instructions I looked at showed the following:

Reservoir --> ZipDrip --> Pump --> Nozzles


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how exactly the zipdrip functions? this one may be more appropriate for Marty to answer directly



I don't quite understand your diagram....but based on the way you connected it, is the ZipDrip working? Its easy to visually check if it is or not (there is a video on the mistking page showing the comparison of zipdrip vs no zipdrip)


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep. Everything is working. 

I assume the ZipDrip is just a valve that closes when a current is put through it, then falls open when the current stops. Though if that's the case I don't know why it would be directional.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Having the ZipDrip between pump and nozzles renders the ZipDrip valve useless. Basically the line is constantly pressurized when running and after system goes off. Idea is to release all the pressure back into the reservoir when the pump stops, thus voiding the lines of pressure. You want to go from 125psi down to 0psi in an instant. Sounds like you're going from 125psi back to 125psi and you're only allowing the check valves in the nozzles to release the pressure. 

If you want, send me a photo to marty at mistking.com and I can take a look how you connected it and we can fix things up.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Water actually squirts out of the ZipDrip into the reservoir and the pressure is released as expected when everything shuts off, which confuses me if it's being rendered useless. But I'm glad to get the final word on it and I'll install it properly tonight. Thank you.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Then you're probably connected OK. Many ways to connect it, you just have to make sure that the end of the ZipDrip ejects the water into either a reservoir or a drain, not into the side or the system that is still under pressure when the system goes off. More then one way to skin a cat


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a quick schematic so we can make sure this thing is kosher, and if it is it offers people another way of installing their systems.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

carbonetc said:


> Here's a quick schematic so we can make sure this thing is kosher, and if it is it offers people another way of installing their systems.


While this will work to stop dripping at the end of the misting, depending on the complexity of the setup, it may introduce another problem. You may notice this in your own even. Since the zip drip is not connected from highest point amd since the pump does not act as a valve, you may notice that the water above the zipdrip will drain back to the reservoir, via the pump. This means that next time you are ready to mist, the lines have to fill with water and all the air in the lines has to be displaced. This will result in initial hissing and venting through the nozzles before you get mist. Do you get hissing and sputtering when you start after several hours of not spraying?


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I see. The pump allows water to travel back through it, but the ZipDrip can act as a check valve to prevent that? That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Scratch that. The _pump_ is the check valve. The ZipDrip in its current position lets all the water fall out of the lines, whereas if it were in the proper position maybe half of the water would manage to stay in the lines.

Anyway, I installed it properly and the mist does seem to be more immediate.

I did unfortunately have my second wire connection pop off today just from handling it. I've had to solder weak connections on the ZipDrip splitter twice (messily, but it works -- I'm terrible at soldering). It might be worthwhile to advise your electronics guys to use a little more solder in the future. I could see an electronics-phobic customer having to send something back for a replacement.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

here is how i have mine hooked up


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

J Teezy said:


> here is how i have mine hooked up


I would try and get the electrical tied up and safely away from any potential water leakage. S**t happens...


----------



## X3chris1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Will this work? Trying to have as little tubing show as possible. This is a diagram of the back. https://imgur.com/gallery/TKFphOW


----------

